# HoL - The History of Locks Museum > The Heritage Collection >  Bauche Padlock

## HoL

*Bauche Padlock*
Artifact No. 99.



Padlock:
CoR: Germany.
Lock Sz: 79 x 120mm. Mt: brass, steel. Wt: 506g.
Key Sz: 49mm. Mt: steel. Wt: 8g.

The keyhole flap is marked: 'Bauche Monopole'.

----------

